# 3 dogs lost in 2 months!



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

We have had 3 major losses since December. Before Christmas, I lost my young 5 year old Chinese Crested Dog to canine hemolytic anemia,out of the blue. Next we lost our 5 year old Great Dane to bloat. Last night, our sweet sweet dear 14 year old pug passed away. He had been very frail, and he slept with us in the "big bed" the past 2 nights. I KNEW it was his last night. I kept feeling for him periodically, and at about 3AM, I felt for him and he had passed away. Too many losses, too much heartbreak. My puggie was the sweetest spirit I have ever known, including man and animal. My heart is broken, but I know they were loved beyond measure.


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

What a heart breaking situation!! Sending you positive thoughts and prayers. Be gentle with yourself. I am so very sorry for your losses.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear about your losses in such a little time. Losing just one of our beloved pets is hard, I can't imagine how hard it is for you. It sounds like you really loved each and everyone. I hope knowing that you gave them a wonderful life while they were here gives you some comfort.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your losses


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Sorry for your losses.

"Although today its difficult to see beyond the sorrow, may looking back in memory help comfort you tomorrow". Author unknkwn..


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

Thank you all. I believe all dogs truly go to heaven. I will see them again. I am counting on it. My GSD girl was very comforting to me yesterday, as if she knew something was up.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

I am so very sorry for your losses. I hope the love and memories you shared will bring you peace and comfort.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

My condolences on your losses. The feeling of loss must be overwhelming!


----------



## shantinath1000 (Mar 18, 2014)

I am so sorry to hear this- my thoughts are with you.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

just horrible; im soooo very sorry for your losses; big hugs to you


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Please know that my heart goes out to you. As someone who has suffered a "two-dog whammy" on two different occasions, I full well know how horrible it is to lose a second dog before your heart has had a chance to heal from the first one. It is beyond devastating. I am so very sorry for your losses.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm very sorry for your losses :hugs:


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

So very sorry for your losses. I can't even imagine how much it hurts to have lost so many so quickly. Many :hugs: to you.


----------



## 4GSDs (Oct 23, 2014)

*So sorry*

I'm so sorry you have to go through this. I know your heart is broken. Hopefully good memories will surface soon and dry up your tears.


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

It is so good to know that others understand. I mentionec our loss to the man at physical therapy where I go for my shoulder, and he just said "oh". Not a bit of understanding. There is a world of difference between pet owners and dog lovers. I am a hospice nurse, and I have been taught that grief is cummulative; I have found this to be so. Strange, but I am able to maintain a professional distance from my human patients in orderfor me to do my job. But with animals, I swear I am an empath type of person. It rips me apart to see an animal suffer or have one of mine pass away. Thank you, fellow animal lovers!


----------

